# Wireless time capsule - can it be hacked?



## wslctrc (Nov 13, 2007)

I've been running my 500g Time Capsule for a while now but every so often the network just seems to bog down to the point it seems that I'm on dial up. My mind has drifted to the thoughts of people hacking into my wireless network to get online. Am I able to check the security aspect of my network without too much trouble and what are the chances that someone could/would hack the Time Capsule's system?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

wslctrc said:


> I've been running my 500g Time Capsule for a while now but every so often the network just seems to bog down to the point it seems that I'm on dial up. My mind has drifted to the thoughts of people hacking into my wireless network to get online. Am I able to check the security aspect of my network without too much trouble and what are the chances that someone could/would hack the Time Capsule's system?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


it could be many things.. your router could be failing, your internet could be slow..
but as any wireless it can be hacked. if that is the case just change your passwords for the router and wifi - simple and change the name of the wifi network..
if it happens again.. then it could defective or bad internet.


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

Any wireless network can be hacked, even with all the protection features turned on. This is why many places don't use or permit wireless connectivity. I know for a fact that the US Navy Academy dose not permit people to use any form of wireless network. The safest means of networking is a wired network where one to connect must have a physical connection to your network.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Change your passwords and the name of your network every week or two. Hide the SSID (on the Time Capsule, this means checking the box "Closed Network" in the Airport Utility setup). Use a difficult password, including diacritical marks, mix of upper and lower case letters, and numbers. Use WPA2 encryption if that's what your computers can handle. Use "N" only if possible.

Set MAC addressing, in the Wireless Access tab. This means that only the computers you specify (more specifically, only the wireless of those computers) will be allowed on your network even if someone brute forces their way in with network name, password, etc.

And then, stop worrying. It is possible that any network can be hacked, but very very unlikely someone will go to the trouble above if half your neighbours have wide open networks, or simple WEP encryption, which is usually the case.

Apple - Support - AirPort + Time Capsule


----------

